# brewers yeast in bulk



## dartdude (Mar 28, 2005)

Can I use "feed/livestock" grade brewers yeast instead of the "food" grade found at healthfood stores?????????


If not then does anyone know of a good source to buy in bulk???


Cheers!
Adam


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

yes you can. I have used it with no problems and you can get it from places like this one ( wrong one. I'll have to look to see who I got it from last)  . 

Ed


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I stick with the food grade from: 
bulkfoods


----------

